# Messed up my back. Need some proper protection.



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

**This paragraph can be skipped* So I took a huge fall during Sunday on ice. Messed up a jump and landed on the left side of my lower back/top part of left ass, which caused some spasms in my back and also resulted in a massive head pound off the ice when my body flattened out. Thankfully I was wearing a helmet and have no symptoms of a concussion. This was maybe my fifth time landing on this exact spot of my back when falling. It's by far the worst fall. Last season it was multiple instances of bruised ribs and now this season it's been the lower back.

I need some equipment to protect my spine/back. It needs to do a good job protecting the sides of my back since I am mainly landing on the left lower back area. If it protects ribs, great, if not that's fine too since I don't seem to be landing there this season. I also need some competent impact shorts. Skeletools seems to be popular. I can't tell by looking at it, so could someone tell me if it covers the whole ass, hips, and sides of the thighs? Asspadz is popular too, but I don't want to have a ghetto looking booty because I remember they were huge.. Could you guys please recommend some more (hopefully with personal experience)? 

I'm looking for protection, value, ability to be kept clean, and longevity for both items. Not looking for anything too expensive when it comes to the back protector since the season is almost over, and I don't know if I will be able to board much next year (Ex: recommended 661 Pressure Suit is ~$150 which is more than what I want to spend). Something like Skeletools impact shorts that costs less than their $70 would be great too.

Thanks


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

For ribs and lower back, check out football gear. But, those are usually 1/2 suspended from the back of shoulder pads, so I'm not sure how well put they would stay. 

As for tailbone, I can't speak too much on the name-brand versions. But here, I can also put another plug in for football gear. A girdle and thick tailbone pad has helpped me when I my tailbone was kinda messed up. Cheap, too.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

It's not a fast solution but it is cheap. Put on muscle and increase your flexablity.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

john doe said:


> It's not a fast solution but it is cheap. Put on muscle and increase your flexablity.


Yep, it's probably what allowed me up bounce back as quick as I have so far. I strength train 4-5 days a week. I'll look into the football idea. Hopefully a cheaper and relevant option.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't think the back pad will work since it has be attached to shoulder pads. I'll try to check out girdles/tailbone pads at my sports store. If that doesn't work..

I'm probably going to buy Azzpadz. Not as sexy as Skeletools but it's cheaper. Main problem is Asspadz does not offer hip protection, and I'm wondering how that is for Skeletools. Also, am I able to wash or clean the Azzpadz?

I'm considering a used ICON FIELD VEST , FORCEFIELD BACK PROTECTOR , or SIXSIXONE PRESSURE SUIT (probably Assault) for back protection.

SixSixOne Assault Pressure Suit
Forcefield L2 Back Protector
Icon Field Armor Vest

If familiar with any of these, please speak up as I'll be buying soon. I'm worried about the soft padding on the Forcefield, plus no frontal coverage like the others. The Icon looks bulky. And the Pressure Suit looks a little flimsy on the front side. Don't need the shoulder pads. My concern with all of them is the ability to completely protect the sides of the lower back. Rib protection would have been nice. The Pressure Suit could probably be found the cheapest, followed by the Icon (~$20 more than Pressure), and then the Forcefield (~$50 more than Pressure).


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

GrapeDrink said:


> I don't think the back pad will work since it has be attached to shoulder pads. I'll try to check out girdles/tailbone pads at my sports store. If that doesn't work..


Two things. First, in past life I was an avid motorcyclist. Back protectors for bikes might be troublesome on the slopes. They are designed to help protect you going down, AT SPPED, on CEMENT. They do not allow for much mobility, which is useful when snowboarding. I would strongly reccomend you go try one at a local bike shop before buying one.

Second, there are also version of football rib pads that function as suspenders. I dunno why I didn't think of that would before. Those would stay in placer better than the ones that attach to shoulder pads...but, they also might "ride up" without the shoulder pads to keep them down. Lacross players also often wear rib pads that function more like a jacket. That might work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

sedition said:


> Two things. First, in past life I was an avid motorcyclist. Back protectors for bikes might be troublesome on the slopes. They are designed to help protect you going down, AT SPPED, on CEMENT. They do not allow for much mobility, which is useful when snowboarding. I would strongly reccomend you go try one at a local bike shop before buying one.
> 
> Second, there are also version of football rib pads that function as suspenders. I dunno why I didn't think of that would before. Those would stay in placer better than the ones that attach to shoulder pads...but, they also might "ride up" without the shoulder pads to keep them down. Lacross players also often wear rib pads that function more like a jacket. That might work.


hmm, ok. I will have to try on the back protection now. I'm looking into hockey girdles at the moment. They seem stronger, overall, than the McDavid Hexpad 755 football girdle. And some of them have some pads that come up to the lower back area/hips. Only thing is I wish those girdles had a larger pad covering the ass and lower back at the expense of some of the padding all over the thighs. Only tailbone pad that I could find are waxelpads on ebay, which seem to be popular in the figure skating world.

I found out about the rib pads yesterday. Too bad I didn't think of those last season. If only there was something like those rib pads that wrapped around the lower back it would be perfect for me. At the moment rib pads are behind back, and then ass protection in terms of importance to me.


----------

